# Storing unmixed hgh



## Andyjmc (Jun 7, 2019)

Been storing mine in the cupboard but recently been reading that it's best to store in the fridge as it stops degrading, how true is this as I can't see suppliers keeping it refrigerated especially non Pharma .


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

It deteriorates slowly. I'm led to believe that generics are produced to a slightly higher concentration to factor in the time between manufacture, supplier, resellers and end user. I cannot verify this as true though. Either way it'll keep for longer in a fridge.

Edit - @Bensif will probably know if he's not fed up with me tagging him


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Sasnak said:


> It deteriorates slowly. I'm led to believe that generics are produced to a slightly higher concentration to factor in the time between manufacture, supplier, resellers and end user. I cannot verify this as true though. Either way it'll keep for longer in a fridge.
> 
> Edit - @Bensif will probably know if he's not fed up with me tagging him


 Haha not at all mate.

Different pharmaceutical manufacturers have different recommendations based on their production methods and freeze dried constitution.

Generally the recommendation is to refrigerate it at low humidity and not to expose it to fluctuations in temperature where possible. I forget which way round this is but I believe it's genotropin that can be transported unrefrigerated and will remain stable for up to 30 days.

Personally id recommend you keep any peptide refrigerated.

Generics... who knows. I'd still keep them in the fridge though.


----------

